# (DLA7 Chino) vs (DLA9 Irvine)



## UberMrSkunkApe

Hey guys! I'm a long-time Amazon Flex driver and my home warehouse DLA2 Anaheim is closing on June 6th. They are giving me the option to choose my new location and based on distance to my home I have narrowed it down to either DLA7 Chino or DLA9 Irvine.

My question is which warehouse offers more blocks DLA7 or DLA9 and which is overall a better warehouse to work out of? Ultimately I think I'd rather work at whichever warehouse offers more blocks with less apartment deliveries. It seems to me like DLA9 Irvine would have more luxury apartment deliveries. I don't like delivering to apartments as much as I do to homes.

Any input or advice on these two warehouses would be GREATLY appreciated.

Also, does anyone know the address to the DLA7 Chino warehouse? I'd like to go see exactly where it's at before I make it my new home warehouse.

Thank you all!


----------



## oicu812

Chino is not opened yet so who knows which has more blocks? You can't compared apples to nothing.


----------



## UberMrSkunkApe

Didn't know that. So apparently it will be open by June 6th. Is it really going to be in Chino or in City of Industry? Reason I ask is because everyone in here refers to DLA7 as City of Industry.


----------



## Bobonyx

Chino (DLA7) *is located at 15940 Euclid Ave, Chino, CA 91708*

Not sure when it is opening...


----------



## oicu812

Next month supposedly which seems to coincide with DLA2 closing.


----------



## andvhbk

I guess new WH should have more block ( and less packages) because they will need time to catch up.


----------



## UberMrSkunkApe

There seems to be some confusion as to when DLA7 Chino is opening. Amazon sent me an email saying that my DLA2 Anaheim will be closing on June 6th. They go on to say that if I don't choose a new DLA before June 6th then they will default me to DLA7 Chino starting on June 6th. So it sounds like DLA7 will definitely be open by June 6th.

Does DLA9 Irvine currently give out a lot of blocks? Irvine seems to be a tech type city so I'm assuming they get a ton of Amazon orders/deliveries.


----------



## oicu812

I doubt there will be more blocks. They are limiting the number of transfers to the new wh. Only Amazon knows how many they are accepting.


----------



## UberMrSkunkApe

andvhbk said:


> I guess new WH should have more block ( and less packages) because they will need time to catch up.


In response to user andvhbk, more blocks with smaller package count sounds like a winner! Does anyone here know how long DLA9 Irvine has been in operation? Is that one new as well?


----------



## oicu812

You are forgetting that the DLA7 blocks will probably be available to other drivers in the area at other warehouse just as DLA2 blocks are available to drivers at DLA3. DLA8 and DLA9.


----------



## andvhbk

UberMrSkunkApe said:


> In response to user andvhbk, more blocks with smaller package count sounds like a winner! Does anyone here know how long DLA9 Irvine has been in operation? Is that one new as well?


Yeah i guess, just like a new pizza is always hot and delicious than the old one, right?

Of course i'm not talking about 100 miles block


----------



## DFW-Flex

I used to live near that area in Chino Hills, good luck getting to DLA7. The 91 and 71 will be garbage and it is only getting worse.


----------



## UberMrSkunkApe

Yeah that's what I'm afraid of "the traffic to get there". I did go check out the location yesterday so see where it's at. It's about 2 miles off the 71 fwy. Usually the earliest blocks don't even start until 10am and by then there is no traffic at all. Coming home from a full day of multiple blocks will be horrible though because traffic from 3pm to 7pm is bad out that way. 

Same goes for the Irvine DLA9 though! Have you ever heard of the "Orange Crush"? Can't win either way I guess.

Does anyone know which warehouse will take over all of the cities that were formerly handled by DLA2 Anaheim? Is the new DLA7 Chino going to be delivering to those cities? If so, that's a long commute just to get out that direction!

Anyone know the status on the new Santa Ana DLA?

Thanks guys!


----------



## uberer2016

Irvine wh will deliver to Anaheim.


----------



## oicu812

Someone mentioned in another thread that DLA9 will cover up to Fullerton. North of Fullerton will be handled by DLA7.


----------



## oicu812

I just saw the Flex website listing Los Angeles (City of Industry) as an option for delivery. I think they meant Chino.


----------



## UberMrSkunkApe

Does anyone know how long DLA9 has been open? I still can't decide whether to make DLA7 or DLA9 my new home. I don't really want to deliver to Hacienda Hts, Rowland Hts, Walnut, and places north of Fullerton. So that would make DLA9 Irvine the better choice right?

But does anyone know if DLA9 gives out multiple blocks to the same drivers in a day? I have a perfect 100% Amazon Flex rating so I get 2 or 3 blocks per day at DLA2 Anaheim right now.


----------



## Solo1

UberMrSkunkApe said:


> Does anyone know how long DLA9 has been open?


DLA9 FEB. 2017 opened
DLA7 MAR. 2017 opened


----------



## UberMrSkunkApe

Solo1 thanks for the dates. Today I chose DLA9 Irvine as my new home. It said that I am not "official" until they make space for me and they will email me once I'm confirmed. Even before I named DLA9 Irvine as my new home I have already been getting a lot of block requests from them.


----------



## Ryan Do

UberMrSkunkApe said:


> Solo1 thanks for the dates. Today I chose DLA9 Irvine as my new home. It said that I am not "official" until they make space for me and they will email me once I'm confirmed. Even before I named DLA9 Irvine as my new home I have already been getting a lot of block requests from them.


I think i saw you today, are you the guy that live in Fulerton, 9 miles away?


----------



## UberMrSkunkApe

Yes I do live in Fullerton. Did you see me at DLA2? I haven't been to Irvine yet. I've been getting a lot of block requests but I haven't accepted any because I was holding out for DLA2 blocks.


----------



## Ryan Do

UberMrSkunkApe said:


> Yes I do live in Fullerton. Did you see me at DLA2? I haven't been to Irvine yet. I've been getting a lot of block requests but I haven't accepted any because I was holding out for DLA2 blocks.


Oh i see. Yesterday i saw a guy, he said he was from DLA2 and he live in Fulerton too, so i though he was you . 
Btw why dont you accept the DLA9 block as well as keeping DLA2 on the side?


----------



## UberMrSkunkApe

Oh because I don't want to drive all the way out to Irvine yet if I don't have to. What cities does the Irvine DLA deliver to?

Does DLA9 provide a lot of blocks to you?
Do they provide multiple blocks in the same day to you?


----------



## Ryan Do

UberMrSkunkApe said:


> Oh because I don't want to drive all the way out to Irvine yet if I don't have to. What cities does the Irvine DLA deliver to?
> 
> Does DLA9 provide a lot of blocks to you?
> Do they provide multiple blocks in the same day to you?


Ya they have more block than DLA2 since they cover larger area ( anaheim, orange, hungtinton beach, costa mesa, newport beach, santa ana, tustin, laguna..). The most far that i have run is Laguna Hill and Foothill Ranch ( about 15 miles from warehouse to the South). Block is released through out the date but same as other warehouse, you have to catch it, it wont last for more than 2 seconds. I used to have 2 blocks a day, ~10 blocks a week beside my other job.


----------



## UberMrSkunkApe

Ryan Do thank you! Why don't you get 2 blocks per day anymore? I want 2 blocks per day.

Are they 3 hr blocks?

How often do you get Santa Ana? That city is dangerous.


----------



## Ryan Do

UberMrSkunkApe said:


> Ryan Do thank you! Why don't you get 2 blocks per day anymore? I want 2 blocks per day.
> 
> Are they 3 hr blocks?
> 
> How often do you get Santa Ana? That city is dangerous.


I still able to get 2 block a day, someday 1 but better than nothing, block gone too fast. Oh they have 3hr block.

If you get block 12pm or 1230pm, you probaly go to Santa Ana. South Santa Ana has crazy busy traffic, north has Santa Ana height with only 1 lane traffic ( like you do in Hacienda). I hate the height, it burns up my car, also cell phone has no signal.


----------



## oicu812

Solo1 said:


> DLA7 MAR. 2017 opened


Total BS. I've overheard from a manager from DLA7 telling someone that the opening date is June 10th.


----------



## matthew1

Ryan Do said:


> I still able to get 2 block a day, someday 1 but better than nothing, block gone too fast. Oh they have 3hr block.
> 
> If you get block 12pm or 1230pm, you probaly go to Santa Ana. South Santa Ana has crazy busy traffic, north has Santa Ana height with only 1 lane traffic ( like you do in Hacienda). I hate the height, it burns up my car, also cell phone has no signal.


Hi, I heard Irvine doesn't numbered the packages 1st to last package like Anaheim does. Is it true?


----------



## oicu812

matthew1 said:


> Hi, I heard Irvine doesn't numbered the packages 1st to last package like Anaheim does. Is it true?


For the evening t routes, they sure do.


----------



## matthew1

oicu812 said:


> For the evening t routes, they sure do.


Thanks,


----------



## UberMrSkunkApe

Ryan Do: Does Irvine DLA9 deliver to UCI campus dorms? If so, is there a UCI housing map available? Also, Irvine has mega apartment complexes with 100's of units right? Do most of them have maps on site? I don't mind delivering to mega complexes as long as I have a map. Without a map it's just a nightmare and a waste of time.

I created a Google photos album with photos of all the apartments in Anaheim, Stanton, Cerritos, Buena Park, Fullerton, Garden Grove so that I have them available for whenever I need them. I would surely do the same working out of Irvine DLA9.

Does anyone already have a collection of DLA9 apartment map photos on a cloud that they can share with me?


----------



## Ryan Do

Some of them do have map at the entrance, some just have direction when you drive in, but mostly you can drive througout their complex. The esperanza one does not have apt number, they have street number instead, more hard to look for. So far Irvine apartment is not too hard like some in Tustin and Santa Ana. 
I have been here just for 2 months so hope this will be helpful. 
Also keep your art work at Garden Grove, Orange or Anaheim because you will be there usually.
I dont have any map here but you can ask for one at leasing office. And some mega apt have a locker room that will be very useful, make sure you check it out.


----------



## Ryan Do

Saw a route that go to Yorba Linda yesterday afternoon ( for 5:30 to 8:30pm). Cant imagine how long does it take to get there. Crazy traffic that time. Almost 20 miles to travel. And i could see there was about 20 packages.


----------



## RGV

Does DLA2 still giving blocks?


----------



## oicu812

RGV said:


> Does DLA2 still giving blocks?


Yes. 4 hr ones too. My friend just did one that went to Glendale. Yeah, Glendale.


----------



## RGV

Quite a ride.


----------



## oicu812

Chino should be opened in 3 weeks. We'll see how that goes and whether DLA7 blocks will be offered to other warehouse drivers.


----------



## evangil

i was DLA7 chino, but there is not open. so i never tack the block...


----------



## oicu812

DLA7 is still a work in progress. There will be I think 3 or 4 ramps with one double wide one. Amazon does not have the whole building. They share it with someone else at the other end.

DLA2 is not closing until the 21st of June and DLA7 is *suppose* to open before that.


----------



## oicu812

The bad part of construction on DLA7 is that the city of Chino does not allow construction on Sundays. Can only work from 7am-8pm Mon-Saturday and no work on national holidays either.


----------



## uberer2016

For those of you that work at DLA9 Irvine, do you get 3-hour or 4-hour blocks? Also, are blocks easy to get? Do you have to fish for blocks at all?


----------



## oicu812

uberer2016 said:


> For those of you that work at DLA9 Irvine, do you get 3-hour or 4-hour blocks? Also, are blocks easy to get? Do you have to fish for blocks at all?


No 4 hour blocks.


----------



## kmcfar23

Has anyone gotten any blocks from dla7?


----------



## oicu812

Yep. Grabbed a couple. Dumped them both.

Irvine has 2.5,3.5 and 4 hr blocks now.


----------



## kmcfar23

I switched to chino from Moreno Valley but only offers I've seen are from Hawthorne and East LA. a couple from Irvine. Just checking to see if Chino is actually giving out blocks before I switch back to Moreno Valley


----------



## oicu812

Haven't seen afternoon or evening blocks yet. Just seen the morning ones.


----------



## kmcfar23

Alright then I'll keep fishing. Thanks.


----------



## oicu812

Today I've seen the 6 & 630 for Chino.


----------



## oicu812

For those going to DLA7 or plan to, the returns are up the ramp between dock 14 & 17. On the table to the left, you can give your returns to the vests. Walk up or drive up.

Overheard worker telling someone that returns can be returned the next day.


----------

